# Recurring Kennel Cough after a total 3 weeks of antibiotics



## Elle8784 (Jan 9, 2012)

I got my little Pomeranian pup about a month ago. He was born on September 3rd. When I picked him up from the breeder, she said he had a little touch of kennel cough and that the vet that he had seen a few days before I had come to get him had put him on Clavamox antibiotic just to wipe the rest of the kennel cough out. 

So i finished the remaining 4 days of antibiotics up....

About a week later after the Clavamox was finished, he was still coughing a LOT. I took him to my vet, and they gave him yet another 2 weeks of Clavamox and some cough tabs to help tame the cough and make him more comfortable.

A few days into the treatment, the cough was nearly gone. It was great! I thought we finally were getting somewhere with clearing this up. And yes, although the cough was gone, i DID continue the antibiotic treatment and finished the whole 2 weeks up. 

Total of 3 weeks on antibiotics.

As of today, its been a little over a week since we finished, and the cough IS BACK. I wouldn't say it is as bad a before, but its definitely pretty steady throughout the day and night time hours. He's also been noticeably less energetic today...

I'm kind of at wits end on this whole kennel cough thing.... any ideas from anyone would be greatly appreciated. I will be calling his vet in the morning and scheduling an appointment for him. 

Has anyone else experience anything like this? It just seems like the Clavamox isn't completely wiping out any bacterial infection that he has... Maybe he needs something stronger is that's even possible...


----------



## ArlosMom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm no expert, but maybe it's something else? Maybe the vet is over-looking it? Hope your pup gets some relief!!


----------



## Elle8784 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm beginning to think that maybe it is... 

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Mheath0429 (Sep 4, 2011)

I don't do clavamox. It's just not effective for my animals. Ask for Zithromax. That's super strong.


----------



## Elle8784 (Jan 9, 2012)

1/11/12 UPDATE: Made a vet appointment for today and was told that everything is fine, he see no signs of kennel cough. He also said that sometimes in small breeds, its just a matter of the epiglottis and larynx (being that the dog is tiny) touching each other which could cause the dog to feel like something is in his throat and naturally cough to try to get it out. 

However, I think I am going to have to get a second opinion because if this is the case, he would have been coughing while he was ON the antibiotic. If the larynx and epiglottis are brushing each other, my pup would have still been coughing because an antibiotic can do nothing for that. I don't think its just coincidence that he wasn't coughing at all when on 2 weeks of clavamox, but within days of being done with the clavamox, he resumes coughing. 

I just want my poor pup to be healthy and happy....


----------



## kali shey (Jan 11, 2012)

..............


----------

